# Validity of Employment Visa



## perveen

Hello Everyone,

My husband have just received an e-mail of his Employment Visa from his company. However, it is indicated on the Visa that it is valid only till Feb. 15, 2009. I would have thought that after all the time and effort involved, it certainly would have a longer validity date (perhaps a year). Is it possible that this is a misprint or would an extension have to be filed once my husband begins his employment in UAE. His employment offer indicates that his position is for an unlimited period contract. He was informed that his employer would also take care of family members visa. However, under "accompanied by wife and children" it states none. My husband has sent an e-mail to his employer requesting clarification but your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

This data on the visa indicate that he has until mentions data to enter the country. Every visa has two month. and you will get other one stamp to the passport,


----------



## perveen

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> This data on the visa indicate that he has until mentions data to enter the country. Every visa has two month. and you will get other one stamp to the passport,


Thank You very much Mr. Alsuwaidi. I appreciate your quick response. I was worried that maybe they would just bring my husband over and then let him go. All the stories on this site make you think twice before you act.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

If anyone demand money for employment visa. You will end up on the street looking for a job. Because he will take the money and he will give you employment visa to enter the country just for two month


----------



## perveen

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> If anyone demand money for employment visa. You will end up on the street looking for a job. Because he will take the money and he will give you employment visa to enter the country just for two month


Hello again Mr. Alsuwaidi,

Thanks again. I appreciate your concern. However, my husband has been offered a position by a reputable and well known construction company in Abu Dhabi with offices in AD and Dubai. I believe they are very genuine in their offer and do not think they are doing anything underhanded. They have been in contact with us since June of this year with multiple interviews which finally ended in an offer of employment at an upper management level. My initial reaction when i saw the expiry date on the employment visa was that maybe this company intends to give a visa for only two months and if the economic outlook does not improve then they would terminate his employment. But as you explained, the date on the visa is the time given for an individual to enter the county. My other question, if you would be able to answer, is what would be stamped on the employment visa once an individual enters UAE?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

The visa stamp in the passport. Has detail of the employment visa. Job title and expiration data of the real visa.


----------



## FlyingDodo

perveen said:


> Hello again Mr. Alsuwaidi,
> 
> Thanks again. I appreciate your concern. However, my husband has been offered a position by a reputable and well known construction company in Abu Dhabi with offices in AD and Dubai. I believe they are very genuine in their offer and do not think they are doing anything underhanded. They have been in contact with us since June of this year with multiple interviews which finally ended in an offer of employment at an upper management level. My initial reaction when i saw the expiry date on the employment visa was that maybe this company intends to give a visa for only two months and if the economic outlook does not improve then they would terminate his employment. But as you explained, the date on the visa is the time given for an individual to enter the county. My other question, if you would be able to answer, is what would be stamped on the employment visa once an individual enters UAE?


 
Hi - it is normal for the employment visa to be valid for 60 days. It basically means that you have until that date to get the Residency Visa stamp in the passport. Until that, the Employment visa is used for any official puposes etc.


----------



## grasshopper

I thought the same thing when I got my employment visa! Think of it this way, the employment visa is only to get you into the country whilst the Residency Permit (stamped in your passport) is your right to stay. I know people who haven't entered on an employment visa at all, but apparently it does make things easier to get the Residency Permit.

I'm not sure on the wife and children part. Depending on what passports you hold you may not require a visa to enter the country.


----------



## perveen

grasshopper said:


> I thought the same thing when I got my employment visa! Think of it this way, the employment visa is only to get you into the country whilst the Residency Permit (stamped in your passport) is your right to stay. I know people who haven't entered on an employment visa at all, but apparently it does make things easier to get the Residency Permit.
> 
> I'm not sure on the wife and children part. Depending on what passports you hold you may not require a visa to enter the country.



We are U.S. citizen so we can enter the country with just our U.S. passport, but wouldn't we would need a residency visa in order for the children to go to school.
Our children are in the middle of the school year and will finish here so they would not be coming over until a few weeks before start of school year in UAE. That should give us some time to get our residency visa.


----------



## grasshopper

If the PRO of your husband's company has their act together it shouldn't take too long to get your residency permits. Make sure you check whether the company will help you get permits for you and the kids and not just your husband.

For most things, a letter from the sponsor (as applicable, the company or your husband) to the effect that application for residency has been made is sufficient in most cases to get things done like signing leases and, presumably, enrolling in schools.


----------



## md000

perveen said:


> We are U.S. citizen so we can enter the country with just our U.S. passport, but wouldn't we would need a residency visa in order for the children to go to school.
> Our children are in the middle of the school year and will finish here so they would not be coming over until a few weeks before start of school year in UAE. That should give us some time to get our residency visa.


Perveen. As a US citizen who just moved here (and still working on getting my residency visa) - you basically can do *nothing* until you convert your employment visa into a residency visa.

The "boiled down process":
1) Get employment visa
2) Get into UAE
3) File for Medical Report
4) File for Health card
5) File for Residency visa

Then you can access services. Without your residency visa (or employment visa + a bunch of paperwork), you can't: get a driver's license, get a bank account, or buy a car. There are many other restrictions, but - those are just the ones I've run into the past month. I'm hoping my residency visa is finalized this week. please. hope. 

oh. and, then, after residency visa - you have to:
Get Emirates ID card (according to the agency, by Feb. 28 for degree-based workers)
Get health card

and drive all over the UAE figuring this out. 

yep. fun times. welcome to dubai - where there are signs about where to go, but they may just not lead you anywhere.


----------



## perveen

Hi md000

Congratulations on your move! Did you relocate by yourself or with family? This whole process is very tedious. I'm used to getting things done pronto so waiting on someone is very hard. Since you can't open a bank account without residency visa, what is the safest and fastest way to transfer money given that my children and i would still be here in US until approx August '09 and would need my husband to transfer funds to us.


----------



## Nickel

md000 said:


> Perveen. As a US citizen who just moved here (and still working on getting my residency visa) - you basically can do *nothing* until you convert your employment visa into a residency visa.
> 
> The "boiled down process":
> 1) Get employment visa
> 2) Get into UAE
> 3) File for Medical Report
> 4) File for Health card
> 5) File for Residency visa
> 
> Then you can access services. Without your residency visa (or employment visa + a bunch of paperwork), you can't: get a driver's license, get a bank account, or buy a car. There are many other restrictions, but - those are just the ones I've run into the past month. I'm hoping my residency visa is finalized this week. please. hope.
> 
> oh. and, then, after residency visa - you have to:
> Get Emirates ID card (according to the agency, by Feb. 28 for degree-based workers)
> Get health card
> 
> and drive all over the UAE figuring this out.
> 
> yep. fun times. welcome to dubai - where there are signs about where to go, but they may just not lead you anywhere.


That isn't quite right!  As another American (so I'm not picking on you  ), I came into Dubai on just a visit visa at the beginning of October. My company started the paperwork right away, but with the holidays and all, things are going a tad slow. 

I first received my employment visa at the end of Nov. But I was able to get a bank account and internet/cable/phone service - a bank account within 2 weeks of arriving and my cable stuff right after I moved into my apartment about a month ago. Both required a letter from my employer stating the visa process was in the works. (the bank also required a salary certificate).

I did my medical after the employment visa was issued and just received my medical card yesterday.

Now the paperwork for my residency visa went in today. If I wanted, I could pay 120 Dhs to expedite it but it doesn't matter to me (except I can't get a liquor license until the residency comes thru!!).

So, some things are possible without the residency stuff..... just a little more paperwork.


----------



## Nickel

perveen said:


> Hi md000
> 
> Congratulations on your move! Did you relocate by yourself or with family? This whole process is very tedious. I'm used to getting things done pronto so waiting on someone is very hard. Since you can't open a bank account without residency visa, what is the safest and fastest way to transfer money given that my children and i would still be here in US until approx August '09 and would need my husband to transfer funds to us.


Sorry to interrupt, but as I posted to md000, you can get a bank account before your residency visa comes in. I just had to have my company state my residency visa was in the process and the account was opened. I did it 2 weeks after arriving in Dubai in October.

It really isn't too bad, as long as you have a PRO to get it done for you. I am glad I don't have to go chase down all the places you need to go to get things done!!


----------



## FlyingDodo

Nickel said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but as I posted to md000, you can get a bank account before your residency visa comes in. I just had to have my company state my residency visa was in the process and the account was opened. I did it 2 weeks after arriving in Dubai in October.
> 
> It really isn't too bad, as long as you have a PRO to get it done for you. I am glad I don't have to go chase down all the places you need to go to get things done!!



You are allowed a savings account before you get residency, just not a current account. You can do most things except write cheques (but your bank can issue Managers Cheques, like a Bankers Draft) You even get your debit card.


----------



## md000

perveen said:


> Hi md000
> 
> Congratulations on your move! Did you relocate by yourself or with family? This whole process is very tedious. I'm used to getting things done pronto so waiting on someone is very hard. Since you can't open a bank account without residency visa, what is the safest and fastest way to transfer money given that my children and i would still be here in US until approx August '09 and would need my husband to transfer funds to us.


My wife and I relocated. We were lucky enough to have enough cash on hand to get us through the problems. Yes, my company is reimbursing me for stuff - but I finally got my bank account opened this week (with the alternative documentation). Yes, it is a very tedious and time consuming process. 

As for transferring money, I would recommend western Union. It costs extra, but it seems as if others handle it. We havent had to worry about transferring money to the US yet, but HSBC allows one wire transfer a month for me - so I'm setting up a specific amount to hit my US-based bank then.

good luck.


----------



## Nickel

FlyingDodo said:


> You are allowed a savings account before you get residency, just not a current account. You can do most things except write cheques (but your bank can issue Managers Cheques, like a Bankers Draft) You even get your debit card.


I was able to get a "current account" - no debit card though, but then I didn't ask for one.  I can get checks for my account, but haven't yet as I don't see the need for them here. Most of my money goes back home.


----------



## md000

Nickel said:


> I was able to get a "current account" - no debit card though, but then I didn't ask for one.  I can get checks for my account, but haven't yet as I don't see the need for them here. Most of my money goes back home.


See, I was allowed with some amount of documentation (employment visa + NOC + salary letter) to get 2 current accounts set up (AED and USD). I have my Debit card, but I can't withdraw money until I have my residency visa (at least according to my rep at the bank + tried it and it was a no go). He said they have to have some group "sign off" on it after I get my residency visa. 

If it were all straight forward and written down - then there would be less problems! 

as is life. i have cash for a while.


----------



## gforce23

As yet another US expat who's looking forward to moving to the UAE in the coming months, I have a couple of questions:

1. If getting a new bank account takes a minimum of 2 weeks, how on earth are we supposed to start rolling? I mean, did you guys use credit cards for the first couple of days?
2. How long does it take to get a booze permit? If I understood Nick's post correctly, expats have to apply for one after getting the residency visa, right? Are there any stores in Dubai/AD that sell liquor to expats without a permit?
3. Can we get our US licenses converted to a local one before getting a residence permit?
4. Have any of you used your U.S. issued Amexs, MCs and Visas out there? Is it even possible to transfer the cards to a UAE based issuer? I've been slapped with tons of forex conversion fees in the past and would hate to deal with it on a long term basis.


P.S.: Perveen, I'm terribly sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Nickel

gforce23 said:


> As yet another US expat who's looking forward to moving to the UAE in the coming months, I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. If getting a new bank account takes a minimum of 2 weeks, how on earth are we supposed to start rolling? I mean, did you guys use credit cards for the first couple of days? I brought USD's over with me and converted at an exchange - NOT at the airport. Luckily, my home bank card works here and it comes out in Dhs. so there is not a problem there. My home bank does charge a conversion fee (something like 1%). When I lived in Saudi, I used my US bank card there also without any difficulties
> 2. How long does it take to get a booze permit? If I understood Nick's post correctly, expats have to apply for one after getting the residency visa, right? Are there any stores in Dubai/AD that sell liquor to expats without a permit? Since I don't have a residency visa yet, I don't have personally knowledge of this, but I the application wants your residency visa number (and copy of it, I think. So, bars seem to be the only way to go - and expensive, I might add!! Pint of Heinken= $8-9!!! Highway robbery!!
> 3. Can we get our US licenses converted to a local one before getting a residence permit? Do you mean drivers license? I got an international one before I came. You can get them at any AAA. Cost about $20 and is good for a year. You can't get a UAE license until you get your residency visa. I can't drive a company car until my residency comes in, so in the mean time I drive a rental car the company pays for
> 4. Have any of you used your U.S. issued Amexs, MCs and Visas out there? Is it even possible to transfer the cards to a UAE based issuer? I've been slapped with tons of forex conversion fees in the past and would hate to deal with it on a long term basis. I don't have credit cards so I don't know if they work but I think they will
> 
> 
> P.S.: Perveen, I'm terribly sorry for hijacking your thread.


dang, I hate thread hijackers!! But I answered anyway - Sorry!!


----------



## gforce23

Nickel said:


> dang, I hate thread hijackers!! But I answered anyway - Sorry!!


Hahaha.. Anyhow, thanks for the info. Mucho appreciated!


----------



## TravellingGent

From my perspective:
1. If getting a new bank account takes a minimum of 2 weeks, how on earth are we supposed to start rolling? I mean, did you guys use credit cards for the first couple of days?

A: We used credit cards that we had from the states. We didn't close our bank accounts there. Second, we then opened up new credit cards here with HSBC, and then further we opened up a checking and savings account when we had a residency. My father's company gave him a residency visa within 2 weeks. He then had to get his drivers' licenses etc.

2. How long does it take to get a booze permit? If I understood Nick's post correctly, expats have to apply for one after getting the residency visa, right? Are there any stores in Dubai/AD that sell liquor to expats without a permit?

It took us about 4-6 weeks to get our permit. You can apply at MMI right inside the mall. It's really easy to apply, and all the information is online. And yes, there are some stores just past Sharjah that will sell you alcohol without a permit. You can also buy alcohol in the Duty free at teh airport. They 'limit' it one case per passenger, but we've bought several there. Just be careful.

3. Can we get our US licenses converted to a local one before getting a residence permit?

Don't need to. They recognize the US licenses so I've been told, you just need a local license in order to buy a vehicle. if you rent one for a few weeks, then buy one when you get yours, you'll be fine.

4. Have any of you used your U.S. issued Amexs, MCs and Visas out there? Is it even possible to transfer the cards to a UAE based issuer? I've been slapped with tons of forex conversion fees in the past and would hate to deal with it on a long term basis.

I used my bank of america Visa all the time here, without any major fees. There are a few ATM fees that you'll have to pay, but just take out a few thousand dirhams at a time. The exchange rate isn't great, but it's better than nothing. Most places will take your Visa anyways, and if your card is like mine, the fees arn't bad (if any).

Also make sure that you contact your bank before you come over, and tell tehir fraud department about you moving here, so they know that someone doesn't steal your card, and tehy dont shut off your card.


P.S.: Perveen, I'm terribly sorry for hijacking your thread.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gforce23

TravellingGent said:


> A: We used credit cards that we had from the states. We didn't close our bank accounts there. Second, we then opened up new credit cards here with HSBC, and then further we opened up a checking and savings account when we had a residency. My father's company gave him a residency visa within 2 weeks. He then had to get his drivers' licenses etc.


A bit of Google sleuthing revealed this bit of info. Mashreq bank's ‘On Arrival Package’ offers an account with a debit card, one month’s salary in advance, a gold credit card, furniture and rent advance loans and an easy saver account in one easy package. Guess I can open an account within 24 hours of landing there.


----------

